# Fulano, mengano



## Tige

Hola de nou!
Aquestes paraules no esperava trobar-les al diccionari, però no tinc ni idea de com ho diria en català... Sempre he dit "fulano", amb el castellanisme, i voldria saber la manera correcta de dir-ho en un text escrit (per exemple per dir "el senyor fulano" quan vols fer evident que amagues el nom)...
Gràcies!


----------



## kiyama

Hola!
Segons el diccionari multilingüe del grec no són ben bé noms específics sinó: *
fulano, mengano y zutano* --> aquest, l'altre i el de més enllà.
fins una altra
Ki


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ara no sé si el que et diré és de casa meva  o va més enllà, però tota la vida he fet servir "Pepet" o "Pepeta" per parlar d'una persona X.


----------



## Samaruc

A mi em ve pel cap l'expressió "en tal i en tal altre".

Au!


----------



## betulina

En un text escrit jo optaria pel que diu en Samaruc, "el senyor tal" i "el senyor tal altre" (o sense "senyor"). 

Mira què diu el grec: 



> *tal
> *_2 _ _ m_  i _f_ Mot amb què hom supleix el nom d'una persona, bé perquè l'ignora, bé perquè vol ocultar-lo, o que indica una persona imaginària. _El document començava així: En tal, metge, fill de Barcelona. En tal i en tal altre._


----------



## Tige

Gràcies! Crec que la proposta del "tal" em serveix per al que volia...


----------



## Xiscomx

kiyama said:


> Hola!
> Segons el diccionari multilingüe del grec no són ben bé noms específics sinó:
> *fulano, mengano y zutano* --> aquest, l'altre i el de més enllà.
> fins una altra
> Ki


Un poquet tard, però pels qui venen a darrera meu, per aquests verds ametllerars  farcits de blanques flors enceses de sol i blau cel anomenam a n'En Pau, a n'En Pera i a n'En Berenguera per amagar els noms de les persones que no volem esmentar:

En Pau, En Pere i En Berenguera ~ _fulano, mengano y zutano_.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> En Pau, En Pere i En Berenguera ~ _fulano, mengano y zutano_.


Tots junts pot anar bé, però si just vols dir _fulano _i el _fulano_ es diu de veritat Pau què fem?


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> Tots junts pot anar bé, però si just vols dir _fulano _i el _fulano_ es diu de veritat Pau què fem?


Per exemple?


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> Per exemple?


Això ho ha fet en Pau. Qui ho ha fet es diu Pau o estem amagant al nom de qui ho ha fet?


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> Això ho ha fet en Pau. Qui ho ha fet es diu Pau o estem amagant al nom de qui ho ha fet?


 
Si dius que ho ha fet en Pau ja no hi ha opció d'usar la referència indeterminada, emperò podries haver jugat un poc entre les que resten:
—_Això ho ha fet en Pere o en Berenguera._​_—Això ho ha fet *un* Pau o *un* Pere o *en* Pere Berenguera._
​i així pots seguir segons el teu desig.

Bones festes, estimat Circumflex.


----------



## Penyafort

Si s'esmenten dos, pot ser _*en Pau o en Pere*_, o també _*en tal i en tal altre*_. Ara bé, és cert que si només en diem un, per exemple, _Fulano dijo que..._, jo més aviat diria _*En tal va dir que...* _


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> Si dius que ho ha fet en Pau ja no hi ha opció d'usar la referència indeterminada


Bé, això és allò que jo em pensava.



Xiscomx said:


> emperò podries haver jugat un poc entre les que resten:
> —_Això ho ha fet en Pere o en Berenguera.—Això ho ha fet *un* Pau o *un* Pere o *en* Pere Berenguera._
> i així pots seguir segons el teu desig.


Això és una altra cosa, pero un Pau tampoc no m'agrada perque sembla que qui ho fet es diu Pau però hi ha més d'un i no vols dir qui d'ells ho ha fet. Això no passa amb fulano en castellà perque fulano no és cap nom reial de persona (és a dir, no n'hi ha ningú que es digui Fulano).


----------



## Xiscomx

Penyafort said:


> Si s'esmenten dos, pot ser _*en Pau o en Pere*_, o també _*en tal i en tal altre*_. Ara bé, és cert que si només en diem un, per exemple, _Fulano dijo que..._, jo més aviat diria _*En tal va dir que...* _


Sí, correcte, estic amb tu, emperò per aquí, per evitar aquesta ambigüitat també usam, com ja he dit «_En Pere Berenguera_» per ser el menys conflictiu. Com a exemple:

—Qui ha dit això?​—Això ho ha dit en Pere Berenguera.​​En aquest cas no deim Pau Berenguera per qüestió de rima.
​Però...
—Qui ha dit això?​—Això ho ha dit en Pau tal·là-tal·lera.​
O en rima...
—Qui ha dit això?
—Això ho han dit en Pau i en Pere, tal·là-tal·lera.

Ara bé, he d'afegir que fa estona que no ho sent dir.


----------



## Penyafort

La rima no l'havia sentida mai, molt bona.



Xiscomx said:


> Ara bé, he d'afegir que fa estona que no ho sent dir.


I molt m'ensumo que la sentirem cada cop menys. Les rimes populars són el brou d'una llengua, tant de bo no es dessuqui del tot.


----------

